# Traveling Carriers?



## welcomemoo (Jun 23, 2018)

I have been looking on Amazon and at some pet stores and I haven't been able to find a suitable hard-sided cage of the appropriate size for taking my hedgie home from the breeder. I was wondering if anyone has a cage that they prefer that works well for their hedgie, and is easy to buckle into a car seat. Thanks!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I use a hard-sided cage meant for dogs/cats and bought it in a small size suitable for my baby.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

All my customers had to have a hard sided pet carrier that they could buckle into their vehicle before I would let them leave with a hedgehog. Most pet stores carry them


----------



## welcomemoo (Jun 23, 2018)

So just a small dog/cat carrier? I just wanted to make sure I got one at a suitable size so when I buckle it in the fleece doesn't slide around and disturb him.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

A small dog/cat carrier is fine as long as it is hard sided.


----------

